# Been offered employment



## Ramjet2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi
Been offered a job in Christchurch for 75k a year ... Can a family of 4 be comfortable on this?
Also, been reading there isn't much work for every bodies partners (my wife is a bookkeeper) in CC ... How true is this?


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Look at Gumtree and Trademe for appropriate accommodation costs.
Could your family survive comfortably with 6K in UK? If so, you might be able to do so in CC too. 

However costs of food, lodgings and util, transport, school(?) will be higher in NZ. Most commodities and amenities, except a few, are imported. 

To live well, it will depend on your family's lifestyle. 

Enjoy CC.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Ramjet2012 said:


> Hi
> Been offered a job in Christchurch for 75k a year ... Can a family of 4 be comfortable on this?
> Also, been reading there isn't much work for every bodies partners (my wife is a bookkeeper) in CC ... How true is this?


Hi,
$75k is a decent salary, but for a family of 4 in CHCH I think you will struggle when taking everything into consideration.
I don't have real life experience of the cost of living in CHCH but reading between the lines on the forum's it seems to be expensive and at least on par with what I'm used to being in Wellington.

If you were at home in UK - could you survive on a salary of GBP 38k a year, paying tax etc etc, your wife not working and paying rent instead of a mortgage ?

If the answer is yes, then you should be able to manage here even though the cost of living will be more expensive. You may just have to sacrifice savings and spends for a while until you get on your feet.
If the answer is no, then you will be even worse off here as the cost of rent is way more expensive than in the UK and the cost of living slightly higher overall.

Sorry don't know about the partner work issues.

Cheers


----------

